# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  отношение к проблемным ситуациям

## Ариадна

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Патита Павана прабху!  Примите мои поклоны. В одной из Ваших лекций слышала, что никогда не нужно сразу же начинать решать конфликтную ситуацию, необходимо отложить это на время, чем  больше, тем лучше.
В другой лекции  Вы сказали, что любую появившуюся проблему, нужно тут же проговаривать, иначе она уходит вглубь, становится хронической и уже нет желания говорить на эту тему.Пожалуйста поясните,как правильно, а то я запуталась.
Благодарю вас за ответ.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Всегда надо действовать в соответствии с ситуацией. Для одних ситуаций свой совет, для других ситуаций, совет иной. Мы можем прочитать в ведах десятки вариантов того, как надо себя вести, но принимать решение всегда надо нам самим, взяв на себя полную ответственность за последствия. Если бы я знал о какой ситуации идет речь, я бы смог уточнить, как именно в этой ситуации себя надо вести. Но так как подробностей нет, поэтому вам надо принимать решение самостоятельно. Иногда надо подождать, как говорится: утро вечера мудренее, а иногда надо сразу же решить проблему, например, когда ребенок бежит к дороге...

----------

